# Bigfoot Decoys



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone use only bigfoot B1's in there spread. I was just wondering if i need to add some ghgs or dakotas for more realsim.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Original Bigfoot's will do just fine


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

the bigfoots will be just fine but you can pick up some Dakota honkers for 15 to 20 bucks more and if you go with the Dakota lessers they are cheaper than the bigfoots, if buying new that is. so in my opinion I would mix some Dakotas in with them that way you can get some more different postures mixed in your spread, which will make it look more realistic also, and its hard to beat how realistic the Dakotas look.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

tman_ said:


> the bigfoots will be just fine but you can pick up some Dakota honkers for 15 to 20 bucks more and if you go with the Dakota lessers they are cheaper than the bigfoots, if buying new that is. so in my opinion I would mix some Dakotas in with them that way you can get some more different postures mixed in your spread, which will make it look more realistic also, and its hard to beat how realistic the Dakotas look.


It's easy to beat the Dakota "realism"...

But you'll have to pay BIG BUCKS to do so...

http://www.davesmithdecoys.com/


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

For the past 6 years I have used an all original big foot spread and do very well. I have used many deeks over the past 10 years but like the original big foots the best. I agree they don't have the detail as many other deeks out there but I think they decoy birds in as close as any other decoy. I don't think I will ever change the spread - I have found a set up that I am more than happy with!


----------



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

In my opinion, you just can't beat the durability of BigFoot decoys. We have had ours for many many years and they still look like they did when we got them. The flocked heads are the only things that get beat up, but that happens to all flocked heads.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually you can't beat the durability of the EVA plastic Dakotas. I'd say even more durable than a BF and with motion!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

clint_hay said:


> Actually you can't beat the durability of the EVA plastic Dakotas. I'd say even more durable than a BF and with motion!!


You may be right... but Bigfoots have been out since 1984...(?)

You may not be able to "beat" the durability... but there is another company that has been on that pedestal for damn near 30 years... And the body count from hunting over each... no contest.

Bigfoots will always be around. They have had little tweaking in those 29 years, and are still considered at the top of decoy purchasing decisions.

I like Dakota. They are a great product. I still would bag my Dakotas, as I'm sure most people (even you) do. How many people bag Bigfoots... or even need to. I have a few different manufacturers decoys, and they (BF) are the only ones that look the same(ish) as when I brought them home... never bagged.

Will Dakota be as durable...?

Maybe...

But to state they are "more durable"...?

I can't see it.

Side note: Big fan of Dakota Lessers... :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Gunny said:


> clint_hay said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you can't beat the durability of the EVA plastic Dakotas. I'd say even more durable than a BF and with motion!!
> ...


I agree on all statements. I have rolled BF's forever, and will never throw them under the bus, but the new EVA Plastic lessers from Dakota are the cats meow. Bigfoot body with Avery motion system tied together with the dakota body postures makes these decoys very impressive. I bought two dozen of these this year and so far they are standing up to the trailer beating nicely. :beer:


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Another brand to look at is the new DOAs. They are tough just like the eva plastic but look more realistic like a Avian X but with better paint. As stated before it isn't that hard beat the looks of the Dakotas. There are several brands that can other than Dave Smiths. These other brands don't cost an arm and a leg either!


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking at the pictures of DOA, there are a couple poses that look a lot like Dakotas.


----------

